# Does anyone get inner thigh and leg pain from ibs



## Tummytroublez (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi i am currently going on a week now of a really bad ibs attack and just the past few hours have had pain more like a dull ache in my inner thigh mainly when i walk but then it eases off it also feels like it goes down to my foot but duller almost like its numb anyone else get leg issue like this i heard its possible


----------

